# 922 Changes channels on its own



## rice0209 (Oct 11, 2005)

Anyone else having this problem?

The 922 will just start changing the channel on its own. Its very random at that. Sometimes it just jumps one channel, sometimes, it will just multiple channels in a row. Sometimes it happens every 20 or so seconds, sometimes it takes several minutes for it to change on its own. 

I will try reprogramming the remote and cycling power again but so far it hasn't worked. Anyone else have this problem and figure it out?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## rice0209 (Oct 11, 2005)

Took the batteries completely out of remote to eliminate that. Channel still went up one channel and also, went to system info on its own. So its not the remote.

I have my receiver sitting very close to my plasma display. I wonder if there is somehow some interference from the plasma. It has always had a buzz to it, could that cause UHF interference or possibly interference with the new touch front panel? I will try moving it away and seeing if that helps.

Any other ideas welcome, this is VERY annoying. Wife got mad when channel kept changing on her while watching tv.


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

rice0209 said:


> Took the batteries completely out of remote to eliminate that. Channel still went up one channel and also, went to system info on its own. So its not the remote.
> 
> I have my receiver sitting very close to my plasma display. I wonder if there is somehow some interference from the plasma. It has always had a buzz to it, could that cause UHF interference or possibly interference with the new touch front panel? I will try moving it away and seeing if that helps.
> 
> Any other ideas welcome, this is VERY annoying. Wife got mad when channel kept changing on her while watching tv.


I am not even close to an expert, but change the remote setting to IR in the remote settings menu on the 922. Just a thought.


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

mine pauses on it own every now and then.


----------



## rice0209 (Oct 11, 2005)

I am beginning to think it has to do with the touch panel on the front of the receiver. I noticed it lighting up on its own, as if someone had touched a button. So far, the only commands that keep re occurring are channel up and system info, both of which are on the front panel. 

I moved the 922 about 18 inches away, on the floor next to the tv stand. Before, it was located directly underneath the plasma, actually in between the base and the display itself (there was just enough room to put it there, also where i had my 622 for the past year).

I am starting to wonder if it might be some kind of small electric field. The front of the receiver was literally an inch away from the display housing, so proximity was tight before.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

The first thing that comes to my mind is that someone elses DishNetwork system is using the same remote address as yours. Try changing it.

It would not nessisarily have to be another 922. Most previous systems will respond to various older remotes, as long as the address and frequency are right.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

bnborg said:


> The first thing that comes to my mind is that someone elses DishNetwork system is using the same remote address as yours. Try changing it.
> 
> It would not nessisarily have to be another 922. Most previous systems will respond to various older remotes, as long as the address and frequency are right.


The 922 doesn't use remote addressing so no one else can have the same address.


----------



## rice0209 (Oct 11, 2005)

Sorry i did not reply earlier to this problem. Moving my receiver away from the tv resolved the issue. I have a very cheap 42" plasma (SVA brand) that i won for free in a contest. It gives off a very loud buzz, and has many other strange problems. Something about this tv was causing the buttons on the front panel to activate. I figured it out when i sat there for about a half hour and would notice the lights on the front panel lighting up as if touched even though no one had touched them or the remote. 

Moving the receiver about a foot away solved the button changing problem.

Sorry to bother everyone with this thread. I guess if someone else finds themselves in a similar situation, maybe they will catch this thread adn not waste 4 hours like i did trying to figure this out.


----------

